# Halloween Commercials



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There are some great halloween commercials out there. Share your favorites!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Haunted Spider found this one:



Haunted Spider said:


>


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Love, love love the Gieco commercial. "Why don't we get in the running car?"
"We should hide behind the chainsaws!"
"To the cemetary!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that Geico commercial

Here's one for Snickers:


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

It looks like this aired last year though I don't recall seeing it. (Hmmm..age?)
But I did see it last night....very funny!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

This one my current favorite, for ridiculousness followed by classic Halloween goodness.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I forgot about the Horseless Headsman. One of my favorites!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

LOVE the Horseless Headman!! I don't think I've ever seen the Skittles one!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I look forward to seeing those every year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheetos commercial:






Subway commercial, clearly written by someone who's seen the typical Spencer costume offerings






Verizon:






And another Snickers commercial - in Spanish, but you don't need a translation


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

I always liked the ones with Elvira, Mistress of the Dark..."Got my stakes, got my ribs"...even though they were trying to sell beer. You rock, Cassandra!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Reese's:


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll never look at a Reese's the same way after seeing that...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

There's so many good ones. The Horseless Headsman is my fav!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hadn't see the extended version of the Skittles one. Best laugh I've had in ages.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for posting the Verizon commercial. One of my favorites from last year. 
And I bought the skeleton cheetos for the work potluck!


----------

